# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Java & Irrlicht Engine

## zehs_sha

jirr,                  a binding making Irrlicht 1.2 usable in java has just been released                  in version 0.9 by Stefan Dingfelder. 
                In addition, Stefan is already working on jirrklang, a java binding                  for irrKlang,                  the free 3d audio engine, a demo can be already seen/heard                  in the techdemo                  of jirr. And if this would not be enough: A new release of                  irrklang (0.5) including several new features such as Linux support                  has been released as well now on ambiera.com.


http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/

----------

